

Venting Anger Makes People More Aggressive - Dove
http://www-personal.umich.edu/~bbushman/bbs99.pdf

======
Dove
This isn't new, but it was news to me. Thanks to DGCA
(<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5712250>).

